# Am I being ridiculous? (re: car seats)



## because (Sep 11, 2003)

I know car seats are mentioned here but it's more of a social/parenting issue question so I've put it here. I hope that's alright.

We're looking to fit 3 car seats in our 2004 Subaru Outback while keeping everyone in harnesses. I would sooner buy another car (van) than put my DC in adult belts (on a belt-positioning booster) before they are 70#. Currently, I have 2 Britaxes with no space for a 3rd.

Sooo.... the ONLY solution for DD (who will soon be outgrowing the 48# LATCH limit on the Radians and Radians don't belt-install in Subarus appropriately) is to use a high-back booster and a 86Y harness.

Am I a freak?


----------



## aja-belly (Oct 7, 2004)

i don't think so. my ds has a very long torso. i could definately see us doing something similar to help keep him harnessed longer. my husband has a subaru wrx wagon and we've talked about the possibility of buying 5 point harness seats for it if we didn't have any other options.

we don't have a hard fast cut-off like 70 lbs (would most 70 lb kids even fit in a radian? or a husky for that matter...).


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I think very few kids are going to make it to 70#s in any harnessed seat currently on the market.

How old is the child in question? How tall and how heavy?

-Angela


----------



## because (Sep 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aja-belly* 
we don't have a hard fast cut-off like 70 lbs (would most 70 lb kids even fit in a radian? or a husky for that matter...).

Husky, yes for sure. Radian 80, yes, weight-wise.

DD is 5.5 and totally average weight and height growth patterns (now about 43" and 44#).


----------



## Katzchen (Aug 13, 2007)

I would say yes, a little bit. Going by your 70# rule, I would have been in a harness until my sophmore year of high school.

Also, have the 86Y harnesses been tested by anyone other than the manufacturer? I question if they would actually be safer than a properly installed high back booster with the seat belt.


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *because* 
I know car seats are mentioned here but it's more of a social/parenting issue question so I've put it here. I hope that's alright.

We're looking to fit 3 car seats in our 2004 Subaru Outback while keeping everyone in harnesses. I would sooner buy another car (van) than put my DC in adult belts (on a belt-positioning booster) before they are 70#. Currently, I have 2 Britaxes with no space for a 3rd.

Sooo.... the ONLY solution for DD (who will soon be outgrowing the 48# LATCH limit on the Radians and Radians don't belt-install in Subarus appropriately) is to use a high-back booster and a 86Y harness.

Am I a freak?

I'd use the harness without the booster. I can't find on the harness site where it says that it's safe to use with a booster.


----------



## because (Sep 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moondiapers* 
I'd use the harness without the booster. I can't find on the harness site where it says that it's safe to use with a booster.

I spoke to the E-Z-On people for a little while today. I saw examples of how to install it with a booster in the instruction manual online. And a really smart tech guy at one of the retailers that sells it spent 30 minutes on the phone with me today going over all of the options. (He was actually pushing the Radian but understood why it wouldn't belt-install properly). I'm confident that it is appropriate to use with the booster.

The harness alone won't provide side-impact protection. Neck injuries aside, side-impact protection is important here because DD will be in an outboard seat (not middle) and will be next to a hard-bodied carseat.

Katzchen, yeah, I know. It's not right for everyone. I'm (and the CDC growth charts) expecting my kids to be 70# around age 10. If they end up more petite than I expect, then they are certainly allowed to go without a car seat at Drivers' Ed.







I saw something once that showed how adult seat belts aren't really tested for small (under 70# bodies); somehting about how you have to have enough weight thrown against it for it to lock and restrain optimally.


----------



## aja-belly (Oct 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *because* 
Husky, yes for sure. Radian 80, yes, weight-wise.

DD is 5.5 and totally average weight and height growth patterns (now about 43" and 44#).

but how many kids will still fit in a husky or radian 80 heightwise until 70 lbs?


----------



## because (Sep 11, 2003)

aja-belly, You got me thinking. This is what I found:

Husky: top shoulder slots are at 21" with max child height at 53".
Radian 80: top shoulder slots are at 18" with max child height at 53".

The CDC says that at 53" tall, the 50th% kid is 8.5 years old and about 70#.


----------



## LilyGrace (Jun 10, 2007)

If the Graco booster is the option you're looking at, I'm not sure why a Nautilus won't work.


----------



## because (Sep 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilyGrace* 
If the Graco booster is the option you're looking at, I'm not sure why a Nautilus won't work.

Because the TurboBooster is 3.5" narrower than the Nautilus. I have a 51" backseat and need to fit 3 harnessed seats in it.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *because* 
aja-belly, You got me thinking. This is what I found:

Husky: top shoulder slots are at 21" with max child height at 53".
Radian 80: top shoulder slots are at 18" with max child height at 53".

The CDC says that at 53" tall, the 50th% kid is 8.5 years old and about 70#.

but the 53" is totally random and meaningless. I would bet that most kids outgrow the regent by height before 70lbs.

-Angela


----------



## water (May 15, 2003)

Yes, I agree with alegna. My ds is just-turned 7, and is going to outgrow his Husky soon by height, but he is only 53 pounds.

He is a tall, big-for-his-age 7yo, but he will be nowhere near the weight limit when he outgrows it by height.


----------



## dallaschildren (Jun 14, 2003)

Moving to Family Safety.

DC


----------



## because (Sep 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *water* 
Yes, I agree with alegna. My ds is just-turned 7, and is going to outgrow his Husky soon by height, but he is only 53 pounds.

He is a tall, big-for-his-age 7yo, but he will be nowhere near the weight limit when he outgrows it by height.

Wow! DD (5.5, average size) is only on the second (of 4) shoulder strap slots.

Anyway, looks like my post got moved. Does anyone have opinions as to the main concern about whether DD will be an outcast in a harness because I am a freak?


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *because* 
I'm confident that it is appropriate to use with the booster.

The harness alone won't provide side-impact protection. .

Yes, the EZ-On can be used with a booster.

Actually, anything with 5-pt harness provides SIP. Of course, a car seat with hard sides and EPS foam provides more protection, but it does provide some









Quote:


Originally Posted by *aja-belly* 
but how many kids will still fit in a husky or radian 80 heightwise until 70 lbs?

Very very few kids reach 80 pounds in the Regent, and even less in the Radian80. My DD would have to gain 50 pounds before she had 2 inches of torso height (usually ~4 inches of overall growth) if she were to reach 80 pounds in the Radian80! Obviously not going to happen


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *because* 
Wow! DD (5.5, average size) is only on the second (of 4) shoulder strap slots.

Anyway, looks like my post got moved. Does anyone have opinions as to the main concern about whether DD will be an outcast in a harness because I am a freak?

I think it will be accepted like any other family decision. My kids will be harnessed until they outgrow 5pt harnesses (I expect that will be after 7yrs old...)

They'll deal.

There was a time not so long ago that it wasn't cool to wear seatbelts.









-Angela


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Would I use the word "freak"? No, I wouldn't. Would I personally use a harness for a typical child who was of sufficient age and size and maturity to use a booster properly? No, I wouldn't. (And I'm a CPST. I understand child safety.)

Edit for clarity: I would keep the child in a harnessed seat as long as possible. I wouldn't buy a larger car or use a travel vest or harness if the child had outgrown the seat and was booster-ready.


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

My 5.5 yr. old is 45", 45 lbs. and about even with the second from the top slots-- one growth spurt and he'll be using the top slots. I expect him to make it to 7 in there, but definitely not to 70 lbs.
We also have a Radian and I don't think he could fit in there at 7, he's near the top slots already, and definitely not to anywhere near 70 lbs.
I think the 70 lb. thing is pretty unrealistic for thin or average kids, I'm going for at least 6 and 50 lbs. with my kids in harnesses. After that we'll be using good boosters until they fit properly in the seatbelt-- we're buying the SK Monterey, and I won't hesitate to keep them boostered until 12ish if they still need to be.
Oh, and I would never think someone was a ridiculous freak for extended harnessing, booster use, rear-facing, etc. I'd be happy to see it-- I've seen too many 3 yr. olds in backless boosters to care that a kid is actually SAFE.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *because* 
Wow! DD (5.5, average size) is only on the second (of 4) shoulder strap slots.

Anyway, looks like my post got moved. Does anyone have opinions as to the main concern about whether DD will be an outcast in a harness because I am a freak?

Such an old thread...but anyway... I don't think her being an outcast would be a concern for me. Janelle is still in a britax boulevard, and will be for the forseeable future, and she turned 6 in september. I definitely think she's the only one in her class still in a 5pt harness, but there is actually a law here in colorado that says no booster till 40lbs, and yesterday she weighed 35lbs, I doubt she weighs 40lbs before she is 8...and she will be harnessed at least till she gets to 40lbs, but mostly likely much longer. However, she's also short, 44" at 6, and has long legs and a short torso, so she's not in danger of outgrowing the seat.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

I know it's old, but heck, AJ is the only one in his K class still harnessed.







So far I've seen the other 2 kids use the front seat, the one is always in a booster and had to use the front once b/c mom does daycare and had extra kids that day. The other girl rode w/out hers once or twice but mom must've said something to dad b/c it's never happened since. She's still in front, but at least in her booster now.


----------



## water (May 15, 2003)

My ds is still 7yo and still in his Husky, he is now 57 pounds and 51 inches tall...he is excited to get a booster when his sister grows out of her Roundabout (and into his Husky) but he is not worried about what people think of him in a harnessed seat. But hey, he also spends much of his day in costume, so he's a free-thinking guy!!!


----------

